#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  آموزش پارت پارت و چند قسمت کردن فایل با Winrar

## sam_electronic

*آموزش پارت پارت کردن فایل با Winrar*

رو فایل کلیک راست کنید و گزینه add to archive... رو انتخاب کنید

به قسمت general برید

حالا تو قسمت split to volumes باید حجم هر پارت رو تایپ کنید ( مثلا اگه یه فایل 100 مگابایتی رو میخواین به 4 قسمت تبدیل کنید باید بنویسید 25 mb یا 25000 kb)

و بعد هم OK کنید

تموم !

البته از  توی بعضی از تنظیمات میتونید یه خورده تغییرات دیگه هم بدین.

----------

*16010*,*abady*,*ahmad123321*,*amiric*,*d.rmardin*,*farzad.*,*HOSEIN*,*iraj917*,*khosrowG*,*kordistan*,*mahmod31*,*mm92*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*آریان رحیمی*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mm92

من از گوگل اومدم...
مرسی.
فقط یه اشتباه کوچیک داره اونم اینه که برای 25 مگ باید نوشت 25m نه 25 mb

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*khosrowG*,*nekooee*,*sam_electronic*,*آریان رحیمی*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز به هر دو شکل عمل میکنه اون اشتباه نیست. میتونید امتحان کنید...

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*sam_electronic*,*آریان رحیمی*

----------


## آریان رحیمی

سلام خدمت اساتید محترم 
دوستان یک فایل فشرده را در 6 پارت دریافت کرده ام گه فایل فلش LEDهستش حال آنها را از حالت فشرده خرج کردهام و هر 6 پارت موجود میباشد 
چگونه میتوانم فایل ها را با هم یکی کنم و به پرو گرامر انتقال دهم باتشکر از راهنمایی دوستان این هم آدرس تایپکی که فایل را از آن گرفته ام فايل هاي ايپرام ، فلش ، آپگريد ال سي دي هاي سامسونگ |
پست 116 به بعد

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*kh.a*,*kordistan*,*tahaali9095*,*ماردین 51*

----------


## kh.a

دوست عزیز این فایل های حجیم برای اپدیت از طریق فلاش کاربرد دارند که می توانید جدیدترین برنامه ر از سایت سامسونگ دانلود کنید .

برای چسباندن فایل ه به هم اگر winrar داشته باشید و اکسترکت کنید فایل اصلی بصورت کامل در یک پوشه ایجاد می شود و نیاز به کار خاصی نیست اما اگر اکسترکت نمی شود حتما یکی از پارت ها ایراد دارد .

چون من فایل های موزد نظز شما رو دانلود نکردم ولی حدس می زنم ممکن هست فایل بعد از اکسترکت شدن هم با نرم افزار به چند تکه تقسیم شده باشد که می توانید از برنامه زیر استفاده کنید .

http://www.jaist.ac.jp/~hoangle/filesj/FFSJ.exe

FFSJ: The Fastest File Splitter and Joiner

----------

*abady*,*d.rmardin*,*آریان رحیمی*

----------


## آریان رحیمی

سلام خدمت اساتید محترم 
جناب kh.aعزیزسپاسگذارم از لطف شما بنده تا حالا با این مورد برخورد نکرده بودم دیشب بعد از زدن این پست کمی با فایل ها ور رفتم و از انترنت کمک گرفتم و مشکل حل شد 
باز هم ممنون بابت راهنمایی و ارسال فایل ها بی شک همه ما روزی از آن استفاده خواهیم کرد ///// مرسی

----------

*kh.a*,*kordistan*,*ماردین 51*

----------

